# Cloning from 1TB to 2TB hard drive



## Sanhime (May 8, 2012)

Whats a good free imaging/cloning program?  I have a 1TB hard drive with Win7 and I want to seamlessly migrate my stuff to a 2TB hard drive.  Any suggestions?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 8, 2012)

Usually visiting the manufacturers site of the drive will produce a software for their drives.

like Seatools is for Seagate, and WD has a version of Acronis.
Standalone, I think its Acronis Easy Migrate (or is it Migrate Easy) that will clone one to the other.


----------



## 95Viper (May 8, 2012)

How to upgrade hard disk to a larger one without reinstalling operating system and applications?
Disk clone: upgrade disk or transfer data


This: EaseUS® Todo Backup Free 4.5; or, this: EaseUS Disk Copy Home Free

Or, you can use this from Western Digital: Acronis True Image WD Edition Software


----------



## TSX420J (May 11, 2012)

Sanhime said:


> Whats a good free imaging/cloning program?  I have a 1TB hard drive with Win7 and I want to seamlessly migrate my stuff to a 2TB hard drive.  Any suggestions?



In the search on the start menu type backup. There will be one option that says "backup computer" click on it. Then on the left you can click on create system image. That will make a clone of your current state of your hdd. I use it all the time. You will need another hdd to save the image. Then you can write the image to any hdd and have everything the way it was when you made the image. It's a nice feature in 7.


----------



## Aquinus (May 11, 2012)

TSX420J said:


> In the search on the start menu type backup. There will be one option that says "backup computer" click on it. Then on the left you can click on create system image. That will make a clone of your current state of your hdd. I use it all the time. You will need another hdd to save the image. Then you can write the image to any hdd and have everything the way it was when you made the image. It's a nice feature in 7.



As an Administrator who has used Windows servers (and hated them I might add,) I would never rely on Windows backup.

If you want a *complete* backup, I would use an Ubuntu live CD and use dd to copy the drive to an image then use something like zip or tar/gzip to compress it. I searched google real quick, maybe something like this is what you're looking for? Honestly, this is what I would do.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/19446/make-a-drive-image-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 20, 2012)

Sanhime said:


> Whats a good free imaging/cloning program?  I have a 1TB hard drive with Win7 and I want to seamlessly migrate my stuff to a 2TB hard drive.  Any suggestions?



Hello, Migrating a 1TB Hard Drive to a 2TB HDD is very possible.

My Rig started out on just 160GB, when I upgraded HDDs, I cloned my 160 GB into a newly bought 500GB HDD. (it was an OS HDD)

Then on the next HDD upgrade(I bought a 1 TB) I cloned that 500GB to a 1 TB HDD.

No problems at all.

From what I can remember the program I used was Acronis?? I forgot. But it ran the cloning process outside of windows. the cloning took like 30 to 1 hr. then I switched drive letters and the newly bought HDD is now my boot device.


----------



## kenkickr (May 20, 2012)

If you install either Acronis True Image WD Edition or Seagate's Discwizard but one of the drives being imaged has to be in the loop of the drives your imaging or imaging to.  You can either do the clone through windows or make a bootable disc and run the clone off the disc.


----------



## Widjaja (May 20, 2012)

As mentioned, if you have two HDDs of the same brand, the company will have supporting cloning software for them for free.

Otherwise you are looking at payware Acronis True Image Home or Norton Ghost.

The other option is to make a windows easy backup, install windows on to the new HDD and then transfer using the easy backup wizard.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 20, 2012)

95Viper said:


> This: EaseUS® Todo Backup Free 4.5



I used this on my brother's laptop. Very easy straight forward and worked wonders!


----------



## Aquinus (May 20, 2012)

I like how everyone is ignoring the linux option. Since Linux already has all the tools to do what you want it to do and there a number of LiveCDs and you don't have to pay a thing for it. Also it gets you better at *nix and bash, so the only con to doing it this way is that you have to learn something or follow some instructions.

Honestly, if you want something done correctly, you do it yourself.


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 20, 2012)

95Viper said:


> How to upgrade hard disk to a larger one without reinstalling operating system and applications?
> Disk clone: upgrade disk or transfer data
> 
> 
> ...



I can vouch for this one as well. I copied my whole laptop hard drive (in sig) without any problems.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 21, 2012)

I've used Clonezilla (live CD) and it's great as long as you know exactly what you are doing. Recently moved my dad's Windows 7 install from a 36GB Raptor to a 250GB Seagate, then went in Windows and expanded the partition to the full 250GB.


----------



## AsRock (May 21, 2012)

I have always used Acronis ( WD's version ) and it's yet to fail me and it's easy to use as well.


----------

